
AI Startup Boom Raises Questions of Exaggerated Tech Savvy - drkimball
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ai-startup-boom-raises-questions-of-exaggerated-tech-savvy-11565775004?mod=rsswn
======
trilila
AI is absolutely an amazing tech feat and a major game changer. Cant wait for
it to be discovered.

